

One(actually a couple) thing I noticed in Chrome and felt ugly - SingAlong

Mozilla Firefox loyalists(or fans or simply users) will have a small problem if they want to switch to Chrome. A very important option in Mozilla Firefox is inverted in Google Chrome. The "Open in new tab" option and "open in new window" options that appear during a right click on a link in Firefox have different order in chrome. In firefox the "open in new window" appears first and "open in new tab" appears second. And in Chrome its the other way. The Chrome way is right. Since users would open pages in new tabs often and its placed first. But I have got so used to Firefox that I just can't stop myself selecting the second option in Chrome and I endup seeing a lot of new windows :)<p>And there's no Google Toolbar to bookmark to my Google Bookmarks (which I would like to do if there are no plugins API for others to develop a Delicious Toolbar)<p>Google can include another option so that pages can be viewed from Google's cached versions when they aren't available.<p>So for now I would wait till Google releases a plugin API, so that others would start developing plugins and then switch to Chrome
======
whatusername
Agree completely on the first point. Chrome is right, my muscle memory is
wrong.. On that note - any FF plugin developers that could create a reversal
of those 2 items? If you want to run Chrome and FF - it'd be nice to train
yourself in the one way of clicking..

------
zokiboy
I just use ctrl+click on link OR click with middle/scroll mouse button on
link.

Better one click than two.

